# Dorper Ewe still looks pregnant after having one lamb 2 wks ago??Help



## CCassity (Apr 16, 2013)

I have a dorper ewe that had its first lamb on Easter, I know that with there first pregnancy they can have single lambs but she still is huge and her face looks a little swollen up.  She is acting fine and the one baby lamb is doing great I am just wondering if she could still have a still born lamb inside her?? The other ewe had twins and was back to a normal size once she had them, this one is still almost as big as the last pregnant ewe I still have out there.  Has anyone heard of a ewe carrying a stillborn this long?  I figured she would be acting wierd but im kind of worried i dont want her to die.


----------



## bcnewe2 (Apr 16, 2013)

You would smell it by now and she'd be doing poorly.  Sounds wormy maybe? Or what I call an easy keeper,  which is a nice way to say fat.  When did you last worm?  With only 1 lamb she doesn't need much grain to keep up her milk.  With good grass you could skip grain if she's got a good bag.
If you're worried take her temp.


----------



## CCassity (Apr 16, 2013)

Can I worm her even though she is still nursing a 2 WK old lamb?


----------



## AlaynaMayGoatLady (Apr 16, 2013)

Usually it is a good practice to worm goats the day they kid, and I'm sure worming her now would be fine.  Before you give her the wormer though, check to see if she needs it (she probably does).  Pull down her bottom eyelid and look at the color on the inside of it.  If it's pale (pink/ white), she needs worming.  If it's dark pink/ red, you could worm as a preventative measure, or not, your decision.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 16, 2013)

I worm all my ewes when they go out into the lamb pasture! When the lambs are anywhere from 1 day to a week old!
I think your ewe is propbably fine. If she is acting normal then all should be good!!!


----------

